
What would a EvE online Internet look like? - wglb
https://blog.benjojo.co.uk/post/eve-online-bgp-internet
======
felixfoertsch
I love reading about EvE once in a while. It's almost as if there were a
completely different space world out there with unlimited freedom and
unlimited possibilities. I always feel the urge to join this world and explore
it -- but then I come to the realization that it probably needs an exuberant
amount of time and dedication to partake in these news worthy event and that
most of the time it's probably a grind.

~~~
azdacha
Hi,

Eve is really hard to play alone, it's mesmerizing and it's a great experience
to try.

But once you get addicted to some feeling it creates, I urge to join a
corporation with well experienced and active people which will be able to let
you earn more in a shorter and more social way.

My Eve reality is that I mostly tchat on Discord with my friends while killing
some stuff to buy ships / licence / whatever and watch to fight for other
people.

There are plenty of activity to do and it's a very unique and awesome piece of
experience I never was able to really leave for good.

~~~
teh_klev
> I urge to join a corporation with well experienced and active people

Absolutely this ^^^

After a couple of months learning the basics I joined a mostly UK based corp
who's members had been around since the inception of Eve back in the early
2000's. This was around the time Eve introduced the faction war update
(Empyrean Age - 2008) and these guys wanted to encourage new players to do PVP
but in safer non-null sec space, which the faction warfare update was sort of
intended to do.

Being in my early 40's at the time I wasn't a hugely "social gamer", however
it turns out many committed Eve players are in that older demographic (30's or
older I'd reckon) and many of us had the same interests and senses of humour.

To cut a long story short, I had an absolute whale of a time with these folks
(Dark Rising - who're still around operating back out in null-sec again) for a
year or so. I don't think I've laughed so hard such as at the times we had
spies...on TeamSpeak...in opposing faction corps and they had no clue we'd
infiltrated them. The game really took over my life for a while and was
amazing fun, and the way to have that kinda fun is to join a corp.

------
cntlzw
This is why I read Hacker News. Awesome pet project! Well done!

------
bloopernova
My networking knowledge ends slightly before BGP gets involved, but that
article was fascinating.

I love that sort of thing, looking at one domain and saying "what if we
treated it like this domain?" and then actually doing it!

Really awesome stuff.

~~~
teh_klev
Grab yourself a copy of Sam Halabi's "Internet Routing Architectures" (2nd
Edition).

[https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/157870233X/](https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/157870233X/)

It's likely a bit out of date these days, but it's one of the best books on
BGP I'd read back in the day when I was involved with building an internet
exchange point circa 1999.

~~~
bloopernova
Thank you, I will add that to my wishlist, plus let my spouse know to look for
that in 2nd hand form when she hits various booksellers.

~~~
teh_klev
You're very welcome :)

------
brianpgordon
Years ago I looked into treating pathfinding in EVE as a graph problem because
I was annoyed by losing money in the collapse of the Mt. Gox scam and read
that its owner had solved the same problem. I thought I'd show him up by
showing how easy it is to blow his terrible PHP code out of the water. :)

You can find the writeup and a link to the code on my blog:

[https://briangordon.github.io/2014/03/better-
pathfinding.htm...](https://briangordon.github.io/2014/03/better-
pathfinding.html)

~~~
chillee
Just a note, unless you have negative edges, running V Dijkstra's is likely to
perform better than Floyd Warshall. Dijkstra's gives you distance from a
single node to all other nodes in V log E time. If you run it V times, you'll
get V^2 log E, a substantial improvement upon V^3.

It also seems to me like it's likely to be easier parallelized, considering
that the V runs of Dijkstra are completely independent.

~~~
brianpgordon
Hmm, wouldn't Dijkstra's be V E + V^2 log V? I take your point though. I
suspect that I was dazzled by the cache locality advantages of dynamic
programming and skeptical that messing about with a bunch of heap nodes would
be faster, but looking at it now I bet you're right that knocking one of those
Vs down to a log V would help. Thanks for the feedback!

------
antihero
Can the BGP diagrams be generated with avg latency taken into configuration?
It would be interesting to see the tube map's diagram if that was the case.

Also I'm interested as to how the author generated the original TfL map JSON,
as it would be nice to expand it to perhaps the TfL's Tube/Rail map.

> Meaning every router/station on the network knows it’s time to get to every
> station through every route:

I am confused by this - does it mean each station knows the latency to it's
neighbour and BGP can figure out the fastest route based on that? Or does it
mean we have to pre-calculate the combined time to every other node based on
the shortest per-stop route (which seems less cool)?

------
steventhedev
Amazing project! An interesting followup would be a converter script from the
GTFS to the json input as a generalized format of this.

I wonder if BGP could be applied in this way to highlight "good enough" routes
for public transit planning?

------
gambler
In a better universe _this_ is how research papers would look like. Amazing
work.

------
merhard
it would look like this:

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/)

:)

------
Thaxll
"It would be slow and boring."

